# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Best steroid for libido/sex drive ?

## venomx

Which steroid works best for a consistently high libido ? I've tried designer PH ( trenbomb ) which had either 1-test or dbol in it and had minimal shutdown at 24mg per day which did wonders for the entire four weeks, however it's now been discontinued. :@

I've read about low dose Dianabol or Turinabol , but can't decide between the two...

Not looking for huge gains and don't mind a bit of water retention if it means I get a good libido kick, as this is main priority. Plenty of proviron and tamox on hand even if this is an issue.
I know everybody responds differently, but just wanting to know which works best for most people. For me with epistane it was non existant, superdrol high for the first week only.

Any suggestions most welcome, thanks.

----------


## venomx

What is the best steroid for a consistent libido boost ?
Considering low dose Dianabol or Turinabol but need experienced user advice.
thanks

----------


## lovbyts

Since the question is asked at least once a week learn to use the search feature. There must be 1000s of post exactly the same as your.

----------


## Nooomoto

Are you really considering anabolic steroids for their libido altering properties? That's ridiculous man. I hope you aren't serious. If you are serious, check out PT-141. It's not a steroid but supposedly does the job.

----------


## ghettoboyd

so your looking to do aas to fix a problem caused by using every ph under the sun?....what you need man is to see a doctor and have bloodwork done to see where you stand...steroids will only prolong/worsen the problem...

----------


## guitario

Want increased libido? Stop masturbating and abstain totally from any porn material. Within 2 months you'll have the libido of a 15yr old boy! There is actually scientific studies on this. Look it up. Dopamine related.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Want increased libido? Stop masturbating and abstain totally from any porn material. Within 2 months you'll have the libido of a 15yr old boy! There is actually scientific studies on this. Look it up. Dopamine related.


So true...although for me it only takes a couple days.

----------


## Bonaparte

Have you heard of testosterone ?

----------


## boxingfan30

I really would go to the main page and read about each steroid , some will supress sex drive and cause your libido to drop through the floor. Test is going to be the best option, but like others have said, you don't want to use test simply for that reason... there are supplements such as horny goat weed and others that will help with libido such as tribulus. If you want harder erections, you can also try L-Arginine, but for me it brought my liver function up (though I cannot directly attribute it to that, however I was on no other new pills or supplements) but in most people they don't have that issue. If you lift, you will also get much better pumps from it. I would get Arginine in pill form, as it's about the nastiest stuff i've ever had in a powdered drink form. 

If you don't have symptoms of low test other than libido then yes, abstaining from any sort of sexual activity for a bit will greatly increase your libido and from what i've heard will bring your test up naturally... though I have no proof for this right off hand. 

Steroids are certainly nothing to play with unless you really are educated about them all and have a strict purpose for them, they should be left alone until you absolutely need them IMO of course.

----------


## dec11

you sound like you havent a clue about what you are intending to do.

age and stats?

----------


## Swifto

Testosterone , Proviron , or anything DHT related.

----------


## venomx

> so your looking to do aas to fix a problem caused by using every ph under the sun?....what you need man is to see a doctor and have bloodwork done to see where you stand...steroids will only prolong/worsen the problem...


No i've just always had libido problems since day 1.. and the only thing that made them go away is that ph i took which must have had either dbol or 1 testoserone in it.. going by the effects of it. Very minimal shutdown, slight water retention, big strength and huge libido for the whole cycle.

Doctors haven't a clue, my bloodwork shows as normal and they blindly prescribe viagra/cialis which is not what i'm looking for.

So hypothetically i need as many people to answer the question, which AAS they found to have the best libido increase so i can get as much info as possible and further my research.
thanks

----------


## Honkey_Kong

OP, I don't think you should be messing around with gear on your own if curing a low-libido is your primary goal. You're better off seeing a professional for that. They might be able to help you treat the cause of the problem, rather than just pumping gear inside you. Because after you're done with your cycle, you're going to be back to where you started.

----------


## Ashop

Is your goal just to enhance libido??

----------


## venomx

> Is your goal just to enhance libido??


Well thats my main priority. Strength/Size gains come second for me as i value my partner more than muscle, and i'd rather my diet and training dictate my physique to be honest.

----------


## venomx

> Steroids are certainly nothing to play with unless you really are educated about them all and have a strict purpose for them, they should be left alone until you absolutely need them IMO of course.


I pretty much do dude. It's the only thing which made me have a *normal, functional*  sex drive, doctors just blindly throw out viagra/cialis..

----------


## myrnadell

You guys are all idiots.

Answer the OPs question!

I want to know this too.


I have fairly low test,300-400.

Been refused TRT for no good reason.

I heard doing Andriol for a short time,at medical dose,will do wonders for sex life very time.

Anyone?

----------


## Times Roman

> Want increased libido? Stop masturbating and abstain totally from any porn material. Within 2 months you'll have the libido of a 15yr old boy! There is actually scientific studies on this. Look it up. Dopamine related.


and PT-141

----------


## myrnadell

> and PT-141


First I heard of this compound.

Seems interesting.

Did you use it?

----------


## Times Roman

> First I heard of this compound.
> 
> Seems interesting.
> 
> Did you use it?


many times, and i have a decent inventory of it in my bedroom fridge....

pin between .5mg and 2mg, wait 3 or 4 hours before partying, and then hang on tight for the next 12 hours, sometimes up to 18 hours. good for multiples too!

----------


## Lunk1

> Have you heard of testosterone?


Isn't that the sex hormone??

----------


## Times Roman

> Isn't that the sex hormone??


I thouught the sex hormone was KY Jelly??

----------


## DaddyLongShanks

I don't know the final answer here, but I would like a compiled list of things which can increase male lust and sex drive/libido.

----------


## Lunk1

Your all idiots! Now please answer my question...

Go fly a kite jackwagon...

----------


## Allaaro

Cialis/Viagra....from your doc. You don't need AAS. Or get some caber. Or follow what swifto said earlier.

----------


## HitIt

TR eats ky jelly filled donuts

----------


## Lunk1

> TR eats ky jelly filled donuts


So it's not the TB500 lubing his joints?

----------


## myrnadell

> many times, and i have a decent inventory of it in my bedroom fridge....
> 
> pin between .5mg and 2mg, wait 3 or 4 hours before partying, and then hang on tight for the next 12 hours, sometimes up to 18 hours. good for multiples too!


Can it be used in a cycle,like every day for a period of time?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> You guys are all idiots.
> 
> Answer the OPs question!
> 
> I want to know this too.
> 
> 
> I have fairly low test,300-400.
> 
> ...


You're the one resurrecting a 2 year old thread demanding an answer....

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> TR eats ky jelly filled donuts


Didn't he say he stopped because he ate a sweaty one that tasted kind of fishy?

----------


## Times Roman

> Can it be used in a cycle,like every day for a period of time?


oh lord no!

like I said, after you take, wait three or four hours and then hang on tight for the next 12+ hours. 

due to the duration of how long it has you in it's grip, I'd suggest once a week max. but even then, after awhile, you'll probably want to back off to twice a month. It can be a pretty intense experience, especially after your first go around, and you are laying in bed, and your member begins to make a tent with the bed sheet again. So you have another go around with the woman. Then later, laying there in bed, another bed sheet tent forms. and on and on and on for the next 12+ hours. very difficult to sleep, and if you do, I wake up in the middle of the night with my libido screaming at me....

----------


## myrnadell

> oh lord no!
> 
> like I said, after you take, wait three or four hours and then hang on tight for the next 12+ hours. 
> 
> due to the duration of how long it has you in it's grip, I'd suggest once a week max. but even then, after awhile, you'll probably want to back off to twice a month. It can be a pretty intense experience, especially after your first go around, and you are laying in bed, and your member begins to make a tent with the bed sheet again. So you have another go around with the woman. Then later, laying there in bed, another bed sheet tent forms. and on and on and on for the next 12+ hours. very difficult to sleep, and if you do, I wake up in the middle of the night with my libido screaming at me....


Wow that sounds awesome Times Roman,just awesome!!!

Thanks for the graphic description!

I`m getting wood just reading about such an intense effect.
Not picturing you off course lol but thinking about banging the GF 5 times a night.....




What about if I wanted to run something for libido maintenance every day?

I was denied TRT....and I tried all the test boosters,some did work but don`t work for me anymore.

----------


## myrnadell

The rest of you,sorry for calling you idiots.


You are idiots fo`sure,but aren`t we all?

----------


## BBJT200

anytime you cycle with out testosterone , you set yourself up to lose your sex drive.
high testosterone will jump libido through the roof, though some say that trt dose testosterone + tren kicks it into a higher gear. definitely not the case for me.

I'd suggest just using testosterone if you want a libido boost.
*However, if you have libido problems to begin with, and thats why you're looking for a boost...you really should go get bloodwork to see where you stand.*
After using all of those prohormones you are likely to have unresolved problems such as high prolactin, low test, etc which would cause libido problems.

*Bloodwork = first step.*
Next, try some cialis, viagra, or ipt-141. I personally prefer cialis as its cheaper and doesnt give me the face flush that viagra does.
if bloodwork comes back normal, (free test, total test, LH, fsh, estriadol sensitive, prolactin, etc), and the above E.D. medications don't help enough, try a proper cycle of testosterone.
There is a sticky that explains 'beginner cycles' such as testosterone only.

Generally, 500 test E/wk for 10-12 wks, with an AI.
HCG 2x/wk, clomid and nolva for pct.

Good luck, brother.

----------


## myrnadell

Hmmm I kinda hijacked the thread yesterday....So I guess this is my thread now! LOL

I think OP is long gone so I doubt he`ll mind.


I have low test(both total and free) but I was denied TRT.

So I`m probably gonna self prescribe.

I wouldn`t be the first nor the last one.

----------


## mrmida

Although I disagree with your purpose and reasoning.. Here's my 2 cents

If you have proviron I would suggest taking 50mg at first and see how it treats you.. Wouldn't recommend going more than 100mg right away

100 mg the erections are so hard they hurt... Literally have had to wake my gf up in the morning just to bang out real quick so it would go away

----------


## myrnadell

> Although I disagree with your purpose and reasoning.. Here's my 2 cents
> 
> If you have proviron I would suggest taking 50mg at first and see how it treats you.. Wouldn't recommend going more than 100mg right away
> 
> 100 mg the erections are so hard they hurt... Literally have had to wake my gf up in the morning just to bang out real quick so it would go away


That`s what I`m talking about!


Did you do more than one cycle of proviron?

Does the effect happen every cycle or only the first time?

----------


## john5575

same deal here myrnadell- im 33- tested for test 3 times all between 300-400. i went to a general practicioner who said that's too low for my age and that she would refer me to a uroligist who would prescribe me TRT. Went to the Urologists who told me to shut up and take some cialis. no TRT. Moved to florida, went to another GP who said "oh my, that's much too low for you're age- you can actually jump start (if you're under 40) you're own natural test production with a low dose TRT." She then said "let me refer you to this urologist who will take care of you". GREAT. then- this new urologist said "shutup- you're fine- here, have some cialis". gotta love doctors.
im curious about this pt-141 and am considering trying it, but in the meantime i was gonna get some test cyp., low dose 100mg a week a few weeks then end it with some clomid. hoping this works- any insight into this plan with your discoveries?

----------


## austinite

If sex drive is the only concern, I wouldn't be looking at steroids (in a non-TRT way)...

----------


## lovbyts

Your all wrong. This is the best aas (ass) for libido.

----------


## john5575

> If sex drive is the only concern, I wouldn't be looking at steroids (in a non-TRT way)...


im looking in a TRT way- test cyp is the cheapest. was curious if anybody had any other advice?

----------

